# Adult Dog Obsessed With Puppies



## darckeen (Jan 6, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago my wife and I rescued an adult shepherd/rotty mix. He is very well trained in basic obedience thus far. Our current goal is to get him sociallized with other dogs so we can go to the dog park/doggy day care. He seems to be taking to it very well and getting much more comforatable at the dog park and does not display aggression towards other dogs other then dominance play.

The big issue i'm having with him is that he becomes obsessed with puppies whenever he sees them in the park. He unwaveringly follows them around sniffing while they clearly want him to leave them alone. He will lick at them and eventually progress into play. Watching this play can be disconcerting as I am unsure if it is normal dog play or prey drive play.

I don't know if he is resorting to playing with puppies because he has yet to become an accepeted play mate by the other adult dogs or if he is obsessing over the puppies because he thinks they are prey.

When I see him displaying this behavior I try to calm him down without punnishing him but he is not yet at the point where he obeys commands with all the distractions in the park.

Any recommendations on how I should procede?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

You do know what good play looks like? Play bows; bouncy, bouncy body motions; role reversals (on top, then on bottom; chaser, then chasee; dominant then submissive). You should also see good body language being used (avoiding eye contact; turning the head/body away to reassure fearful dogs or head down, sniffing...(see, I'm not a threat)all designed to avoid confrontations/misunderstandings.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Can you get a video of him playing with a puppy and post it?


----------



## darckeen (Jan 6, 2009)

Well when he plays with other adult dogs he go around sniffing, if they seem receptive he'll bow then pounce and chase a bit. When the dog isn't receptive hes getting better at recognizing it and backs off. When the dog growls/barks he'll typically shy away. When another dog snaps at him he'll snap back but doesn't bite.

As far as I know this is pretty typically behavior. As I said he still is becoming familiar with the park and has not yet been accepted into the main adult pack as a trusted member so he goes around the park mostly by himself sniffing aroung alot, and checking out the various dogs and owners. Playing with one if they seem receptive, otherwise he moves on.

When he sees a puppy his behavior becomes dramatically different. He follows the dog obsesively. Stands very errect, ears folded straight down. Tail wagging franatically, hackles down(usually up to some degree w/adults). Eyes very focused on the puppy. Play usually begins with licking then progresses to chasing then to pawing/pouncing, then if allowed can progress to mouthing/restrained nipping.

The behavior is limited to puppies, small dogs do not provoke the same change in behavior. Perhaps the obsesiveness is due to the puppies not being spayed/neutered yet?

Anyways I'll see if i can put together a vid over the weekend.


----------



## Anathol (Jan 7, 2009)

My cocker seems to be affraid of little dogs and is very brave with adults at least a fence is in between


----------

